
Supporting older browsers - zellwk
https://zellwk.com/blog/older-browsers
======
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: don't sniff browsers, sniff features; check your stats to see where to
make the cutoff.

------
bhengaij
Useful only for very beginners. Very little actual data or code

